# yhoo hoo



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

So this is the little female from the doves which I'm now not sure they are doves, they have a kind of white ticking. They opened their eyes today  :


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww that is beautiful


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Oh how cute, a dinky bub


----------

